# How much thought do you put into your bay(red) fishing?



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I basically hunt a spot that is relatively out of the wind and look for fish and fishy areas. I don't pay much attention to tides, moon phase, time of day, etc. I just kind of do the same thing over and over. I catch fish but suppose I could do a lot more if I put more time into understanding why fish are where they are.

I always start skinny and work my way to deeper water. If I'm in 3-4 ft of water.......I'm about 20minutes from packing up and heading home.

How about y'all? Do you understand your red fish or do you kind of blind hog it like me? :thumbup:


----------



## richm0nd (Apr 17, 2013)

i'm about the same, i def change my approach depending on the time of the year though. also i usually avoid mid day fishing, and my favorite time lately has been at night. the full moon can mess things up in the mornings, but i dont think tides are as important as a natural current from where like a creek lets in.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I've always been able to catch bull reds at will, but slot reds tend to evade me.. If I wasn't land locked, that would likely be a different story!


----------



## Yooper55 (Aug 31, 2012)

I prefer the mornings. I look at the tides and moon. But from my minimal experience- first light > 8am or so trumps all other conditions. 

Austin Im jealous haha. I have yet to catch a bull red...granted a never really specifically target bulls. I just caught my 3rd and 4th slot reds ever last week.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I hit the same few spots and if they're there great, and if they aren't I don't mind. Trout are everywhere.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I fish mostly early mornings and late evenings. I have never been able to put rhyme or reason to why I see fish where and when they are. Low tide, that just means I cant fish as shallow as I typically do. High tide means I get to explore farther up in the grass.

Like someone said above, Bull Reds are a different story.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Sometimes you got to fish when you can but the tides have a lot to do when, where and how hungry the reds will be.


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

I'd rather chase redfish than do just about anything else. In general, at least down here in South Louisiana, moving water is a big plus. That doesn't have to be tidal movement, it can be wind also.

While fishing out of the wind is more fun, some of my best shallow water catches have been on a wind blown shore. That's where the bait ends up......redfish are sure to follow.

I love to fish an outgoing tide and work the run outs coming out of the marsh. Not sure how that will translate over there, but I'd be looking for moving water and bait.

Can't always go when conditions are perfect, so I just try to manage what I find.

Ken


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

There are some spots where tide make all the difference. If its not moving the right direction you can pretty much expect to not get a bite from a redfish. Other places like the pass can be effective one both directions of the tide. Moving water helps for sure but there are some spots where the fish bite on a slack tide (docks). It just takes hours and hours of fishing to figure out all the little details.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel moon and tide combined will give you the most fish activity.
Coming in or going out, you have to fish where the movement has pushed or may be holding bait.

Bait = fish, if you're not seeing bait activity, move.

As for depth, I've seen reds and trout chase bait up to the beach in ankle deep water in the middle of a summer day...so I pay more attention to bait, second only to moon and tide in that order.

But hey, that's why it's called fishing and not catching.


----------

